# Stopping Online Recording



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

How do I stop an online recording that is in progress?

I started downloading an online HD movie about 2 hours ago. When I started it stated I can start watching in 1 hour 41 minutes. Well 2 hours later it still says I can watch in 1 hour 41 Minutes.

I want to stop or cancel this for 2 reasons.
1) something may be wrong & hung up somewhere.
2) since this goes through my router it slows up my PC's access to the internet.

I called Dish & first they said I cannot stop it. Then they suggested unplugging the DVR for a few seconds & that may stop it, but no guarantee. Problem is I am recording another another program via satellite which means I cannot unplug the DVR.

Any suggestions?


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just go to list an delete it. That will stop it.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

yall2 said:


> Just go to list an delete it. That will stop it.


The only list it appears on is the My Rental list. I can select the movie & then Done which brings up the movie details and that I can start watching in 1 hour 41 minutes. There was no option to delete or stop. When it's finished downloading there is an option to Delete.

I tried this on another short movie & got the same results. No Delete option till it's downloaded.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Power cord reboot.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jim5506 said:


> Power cord reboot.


Thanks, I'll try that next time I have a problem.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 722k hogging up my bandwidth. I solved it by going into my router and selecting the QoS settings to give the 722 a lower priority over other devices, such as my laptop. I also set a high priority for my Logitec Squeezebox so that audio streams never cut out.

So, try looking in your router's manual for instructions on setting up the QoS.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

jsk said:


> I had the same problem with my 722k hogging up my bandwidth. I solved it by going into my router and selecting the QoS settings to give the 722 a lower priority over other devices, such as my laptop. I also set a high priority for my Logitec Squeezebox so that audio streams never cut out.
> 
> So, try looking in your router's manual for instructions on setting up the QoS.


I took at look at the router's setup & there is a section on QOS Engine, but it only had a few boxes to check & nothing to indicate which device gets priority. I'll have to dig deeper.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

